# Charlie C's 2011 Muscle Chase



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok here it is my official off season log - finally!

A bit of background info:

Had my son in 2007 lost most of my baby weight and then in November 2008 decided to diet by myself for a figure show. After messing about for quite a few months decided to do a show 4 weeks out and enlisted the help of Mr Pscarb who quite simply got me into the shape of my life. Show was more of a personal battle than a battle to win as I suffer/ed from fairly severe anxiety so getting on stage was a huge deal esp. in a posing suit. Anyway placed 4th at my qualifier out of 9 girls, scooped best presentation and got an invite to the finals where I didnt place but the experience was the main aim 

I ran a journal and if you are interested the link is at the end of this with pics.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/49241-charlie-c-progress-journal.html

After the show I was very defeated as although I wasn't in contention to place I was left at the back of the stage with a number of other girls and felt that all that hard work was pointless just to stand in the background. My motivation had gone and on top of that my husband (Osiiris) and I had decided to try for a baby so I decided I would eat what I wanted and barely trained. Each month that I wasnt pregnant I went to the gym and trained for two weeks and then after my ovulation period I stopped training in case I was pregnant, I was very low at this point in my life as I had no consistency and was in a limbo state.

Anyhow we managed to get pregnant in May, we went to the Nabba Finals in Liverpool to cheer on Paul and unbeknown to me but I was pregnant  unfortunately I have fairly complicated pregnancies and was told I couldnt train and lift even my son in fact the nurse said I could train as long as I wasnt lifting more than 5lbs! Yeah right!

So our daughter was born on 9th Feb 2011 making our little family complete 

I weighed 158lbs the day before labour and I weighed 142lbs the day after.

Savannah was 6 weeks old on Weds and this Saturday I weighed 127.5lbs after losing 3.5lbs on the week before.

I suffered with symphis pubis dysfunction during my pregnancy and as such my pelvis and back have not been right but this week it almost feels back to normal and so I went to the gym for the first time on Friday and trained shoulders and tris with the husband.

It was a good session and I havent lost as much strength as I thought although I got dizzy half way through doing side raises and I think this was in part due to how hot it was in the gym and also down to the lack of calories as I haven't started a proper off season diet yet.

As before I will be working with Paul and we will be chatting on Tuesday after my 6 week check up with the docs to put a plan into action.

I competed at 105lbs in 2009 but now am looking to put on some size and bring up my lagging body parts which is namely my upperbody but also hamstrings.

I am also still breastfeeding so havent introduced whey yet as Savannah is already suffering from colic and dont want to mess with her tummy even more but after speaking to a fellow figure lady who's just competed I may introduce a shake after training.

So there it is - once I've spoken to Paul and got the plan of attack I'll be updating regularly with training and progress reports..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice write up, good luck and I'll see you and your better half on Weds


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

DB said:


> Nice write up, good luck and I'll see you and your better half on Weds


Winning


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

NEWSFLASH I AM special and I will never be one of you! BOOM!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

CharlieC25 said:


> NEWSFLASH I AM special and I will never be one of you! BOOM!


LOL!! That actually made me laugh out loud!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Fasted cardio this morning whilst we waited for the shopping to turn up with the eggs for breakfast  . Did 30mins and managed to cycle 16km whilst keeping rpm around 90 and hb between 120-130 it wasn't a bad effort considering I haven't done cardio for over a year but will be looking to improve that each time. Doing the bike at the moment until I feel my fitness is back to a half decent level and will then switch to the cross trainer.

Now am off to rest my legs whilst the husband cooks my eggs


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

CharlieC25 said:


> Fasted cardio this morning whilst we waited for the shopping to turn up with the eggs for breakfast  . Did 30mins and managed to cycle 16km whilst keeping rpm around 90 and hb between 120-130 it wasn't a bad effort considering I haven't done cardio for over a year but will be looking to improve that each time. Doing the bike at the moment until I feel my fitness is back to a half decent level and will then switch to the cross trainer.
> 
> Now am off to rest my legs whilst the husband cooks my eggs


Every good deed deserves another say no more

1-1.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Best not burn the toast again then...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so you finally managed to get off the sofa then  will be expecting your call


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah Jay hired an industrial crane  I'll call you tmr if my fat fingers can dial properly...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> Yeah Jay hired an industrial crane  I'll call you tmr if my fat fingers can dial properly...


good girl now sit down and get your breath back


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good to have a fellow Surrey resident logging where are you from?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

On The Rise said:


> Good to have a fellow Surrey resident logging where are you from?


Farnham, what about you?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Fasted cardio again this morning - did 30 mins and found the first 20mins so much harder than Monday. I fed Savannah two hourly last night so was pretty tired this morning and did have to force myself to get on there. Also because the bike is built for a man and you cant adjust it the handle bars are abit of a stretch and I think this is why my back was hurting on Tuesday so I've got the stepper out for Fridays cardio session as it really hits the glutes and mine definitely need work!

Going to see what the weight loss is like on Saturday (if any) from doing 3 sessions of fasted cardio but will have spoken to Paul by then so he may have other ideas about there only being 3 sessions 

Have eaten clean for two weeks now and Jay and I got pizza on Sunday - amazing how much nicer junk food tastes when you dont have it all the time. I also got treated to a sticky toffee muffin by my sister yesterday and omg it was like tasting a little piece of heaven! Came back to reality when I got home to my chicken and rice though..


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I have spoken to the boss man and sunday should see my inbox ping with the latest plan of attack to start Monday  The plan I believe is to run for 4-6 weeks and see how well my body responds. Aim of the game is to regain some muscle tone and drop some of the baby fat whilst working on my problem areas. After the dizzy spell in the gym last week I was abit nervous about going back in but after speaking to Paul I'm very happy with the gym regime he's got in mind as it favours high volume (an A & B workout) as supposed to heavy weight which suits me right now as having not trained for over a year I am effectively starting from scratch.

It will also enable me to increase the weight gradually as supposed to me going like a bull at a gate to increase the weight substantially each time which is what I would have done..

Another good part of the conversation were the words, 'no cardio' hehe Paul said that what with changing the diet and going back to the gym plus still breastfeeding he feels cardio would be overkill. I'm looking forward to seeing the diet as I have been eating really clean probably too clean which is why I'm craving chocolate so badly at the moment so hopefully once I get started on monday I can ease into a nice healthy not so strict diet.

As Paul said this is not a sprint, I have as much time as I need to get ready for my next show and I want to work on my weak areas to bring a nice proportioned physique to the stage.

I will be taking pictures with Jay this weekend but not sure I will be posting them up just yet as I am still 10lbs off my usual weight and have the usual baby jelly belly which I'm not keen to share with everyone until it is a distant memory!

So heres to Mondays training session BOOM!


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking forward to training on Monday and also looking forward to seeing what Paul ha in store for you your eating has been good for the last few weeks even if it's me doing all the cooking  but I'll let you off as sav is more then a hand full.. Thanks Paul for taking time to help carly this year


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Osiiris said:


> even if it's me doing all the cooking


About fcuking time too - I've been doing it the last 4 years.. now wheres my dinner bitch


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmmmm showing off infront of your friends  burnt toast on the menu tomorrow


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Same as every morning then


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Doesnt that tell you something


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah you can't cook toast.. Obviously.. Good job you're pretty really


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well the scales are **** and obviously broken  ate clean this week with the exception of the muffin tues and had 2 sessions of fasted cardio and yet I have dropped NOTHING.. last week I dropped 3.5lbs from doing no exercise so I am a tad confused..

Anyway as I am starting my prep on Monday I thought I better get some before shots to compare at the end of my journey but really wish I hadnt as this coupled with the lack of weight loss put me in a depressed mood all day, didnt get a lot of sleep last night either so all in all it was a crap day. I know Im holding about 10lbs of bad weight and that it is all on my lower body but still seeing the pictures made me feel horrendous - my ass is seriously the biggest thing I've ever seen  I took some measurements as well and have 4 inches to lose from my waist, 4 from hips and 4 from ass - all in all = a lot of hardwork to go before I can start building some muscle.

Well hopefully after starting Pauls diet on Monday I will be happier with the scales on Saturday next week...


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Started the diet and training today, was aiming to eat 3 hourly but was so hungry I managed 2-2.5hrly although I wouldnt be as hungry if I was drinking enough.. I usually drink half a litre a day (I know I know!) but today I managed 1.5 litres and tmr I'll go for 2 litres then 2.5 before getting to 3. It is the one thing I struggle with although I'm going to try and drink half a litre before each meal as this way I will remember to drink  I also had barely any sleep last night so was absolutely shattered, I even briefly fell asleep on the sofa this evening before the gym which is completely unlike me as I usually need quiet and pitch black to go off..

Went to the gym tonight with the husband and luckily it was fairly empty. I knew it was going to be a headfcuk of a session as I'm wanting to get in there and start lifting heavy and it was a challenge reigning it in tonight to make sure I could complete the 15-20 reps but all in all despite the high reps I really haven't lost a lot of strength so I think when I do start lifting heavy to build muscle I can see some PBs coming thick and fast which is goooooood!

Workout was as follows:

Incline smith machine press - 3 sets of 15 reps

Seated DB side raise - 3 sets of 15 reps

Press downs with the rope - 3 sets of 15 reps

Leg extensions - 3 sets of 20 reps

Calf raises - 3 sets of 20 reps

I was saying to Jay that when I come out of the gym I dont feel completely smashed but yet when I'm in there I cant do anymore than I'm doing so think this is why I sometimes leave the gym deflated coz I feel like I havent worked hard enough yet during the sets I have to fight for the last few reps..

Anyway day 1 completed and had my 1st protein shake today so will be interesting to see if this has any effect on my breast milk.. Day 2 for diet tmr and then weds is the next training session which I'm looking forward too namely for the pulldowns and lying leg curls hehe


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice one C give me a bell tomorrow about the PWO carbs as I was high on tramadol when you text me today


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Will do, sorry I forgot you were out of action yesterday - I remembered as I sent the text


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Good session yesterday, worked hard when you were in there and Think everyone feels they could have done that extra rep or plate when you have finished , shows your eager to get on  nice work out Paul I joined in with the misses and really enjoyed it, a break from the norm  looking forward to training on Wednesday


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wednesday = training day ooooorah!

Hubby finished work early so we popped down during the day - todays session:

Wide grip pulldowns - 3 sets of 15 reps

BB upright rows - 3 sets of 15 reps

Seated DB curls - 3 sets of 15 reps

Lying leg curls - 3 sets of 20 reps

Definitely enjoyed todays session, except that my left bicep is RIDICULOUSLY weak! My right arm was still raring to go when Jay had to spot me during the 2nd and 3rd set although I won't repeat what Jay said I could do to improve my left arm strength... 

I am definitely looking forward to when I can reduce the reps and increase the weight merely just to see how strong I can get, I used to be pretty strong when I was younger due to gymnastics so really want to get back to that..

My eating has been good and so I didnt feel dizzy plus managed 2 litres of water yesterday which is really good for me - I'm looking forward to the weigh in on Saturday as I think there may be some slight movement on the scales - they're bloody better be as I'm fighting all urges to eat some of my sons easter egg at the moment


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah great session today again trained real hard and yes the left side is weaker but we can work on that 

Think this routine is bang on for you at the minute remember you only had sav seven weeks ago

The big weights will come in good time last thing you want is an injury

Eating has been good thanks to my culinary skillz  as I post this I'm hiding the Easter egg 

There will def be a drop in weight this week as long as carly doesn't find the Easter egg of course


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

glad you like the routine Carly just remember it is like this for a reason we have plenty of time to lower the reps and raise the weight....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't worry bossman I trust your methods but I can still moan


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> Don't worry bossman I trust your methods but I can still moan


Moan, Whinge, Whine and nag....yes you can


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Friday was training day - workout A

Incline Smith machine press - 3 sets of 15 reps

Seated DB side raises - 3 sets of 15 reps

Press downs using rope - 3 sets of 15 reps

Leg extensions - 3 sets of 20 reps

Calf raises - 3 sets of 20 reps

Tried to up the weight on the side raises to feel the weight more but the husband was busy chatting so he got the death stare a few times and eventually helped me to complete my reps with a bit of extra weight 

So the weigh in came today... Am now 125lbs which is 2.5lbs lost from last week and thats half an inch from my waist, hips and butt so I am happy - I've been very strict with my eating so was pleased to see the results!

Brandon had a birthday party today at Macdonalds so my cheat meal was a hamburger and a few chips, it was ok but felt starving hungry afterwards so probably should've eaten more..

Oh well theres a creme egg on the kitchen side.. wont be in a few minutes..

Heres to next weeks weigh in - BOOM


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wow....no cardio, more food and you lose weight and inches....who would of thought


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah its almost as if my coach knows what he's talking about.. And I always thought he talked ****


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weighed in on Saturday... although it doesnt really count as have been ill with the flu since Monday, haven't felt that crap since the day after labour so have eaten all of about 6 meals across the whole week but have only lost 1.5lbs since last sat.. I know I put on abit as we had pizza for a cheat meal and then on monday when i felt so ill i ate it for breakfast yummy so I weighed 123.5lbs but I haven't taken measurements as felt too poorly.

Obviously didnt train either so will be back to it on Monday but will be taking it easy as my milk supply has taken a huge hit and means I'm currently feeding hourly to get it back up leaving me shattered so I expect progress to be a little slow the next two weeks whilst I'm recovering.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hit the gym tonight after a week out with the flu, was dreading it a bit to be honest as obviously haven't eaten properly for a week but it was actually a good session - I refused to drop the weight and luckily I didnt have to, I pushed quite hard but not as hard as I could so I was pleased with the effort. Tonight was workout A and it takes about 30 mins to complete which was handy as we only had a babysitter for an hour.

Found the lat pulldowns a little hard tonight, for some reason the middle of my back hurt although it does sometimes when I feed Savannah in an awkward position which I did just prior to the gym.

In other news went to the docs today about my lower back and due to the previous surgery he's referred me back to my orthopedic surgeon so just waiting on an appointment for that. I'm only really getting the severe pain when I'm laying down and try to roll over or get up - once I'm up its fine so not sure what thats about but will soon find out!

Until Weds for workout A.....


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Good effort tonight from the misses  as the Mongolian frog flu was a bit nasty

Looking forward to next session 

On a serious note having majour back surgery like you have had almost certain to get the odd pain

But you still go down and give it your all every session


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weds trained workout A, asked my Grandad to babysit as had noone else and he doesnt like to wait around too long so was abit concious of time when we were in the gym which meant the focus wasnt there as much as usual as I just wanted to get back so my Grandad could get back to his garden 

Eating has been really good apart from Thursday when I went shopping with my mum, sister, grandad and all the kids so I missed two meals even though I took them with me but today was much better and trained workout B with the partner in crime..

Workout today was good, would say it was my best effort yet I really dug deep for the reps despite the fact that there was a mothers meeting going on which was very distracting but I was focusing on cutting the babyfat, every rep I imagined my tummy at present and it was enough motivation to get the job done - apparently the fact that my boobs were glistening with sweat is sign of a good workout and the husband wants to see that at every session... 

Weigh in tmr which I'm looking forward to although I have noticed that my stomach does seem to distend in the afternoon, it is still holding the majority of the weight but it doesn't look as bad in the morning as it does after eating.. I had an intolerance test done during my last prep and cows milk, wheat, aspartame, citrus and msg were among the culprits but I'm not sure whether it is an intolerance or slight IBS gonna keep an eye on it over the next week and see if I can spot any patterns..

Here's to tomorrow....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weigh in.... 121lbs BOOM thats another 2.5lbs lost so was happy with that..

All the weight is on my tummy, ass and thighs really as I seem to have lost a lot of it off my lower back now but still got a way to go before the lower body looks respectable! I was 117lbs before I started my diet way back in 2009 so only 4 lbs off that weight but I look a lot more bottom heavy this time round and tummy def needs serious work, I may post a pic after next weeks weigh in but we will see


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

great work chubster.....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

So had the first official cheat meal this weekend but planned it wrong haha (or right  ) ordered some minted lamb sausages in at the butchers and was sooooo looking forward to them with mash and gravy and in honesty they were just average, I'd been looking forward to them all week and it was a real let down and then had some of my malteser easter egg and it just didnt taste good so I felt pretty rubbish afterwards as felt like the cheat wasn't really worth it - next day we were having dinner at my mums and it was just a chicken salad but she did minted potatoes and mini sausages etc I should've just had the chicken salad but I wanted some potatoes and had a couple of sausages and a pack of mini eggs to finish so in essence I had two cheat meals although I did make an awesome chocolate brownie cake and I didn't even lick the bowl.. Soooooo I don't think the weigh in this Saturday will be quite as promising as I totally over did the cheating but I'm not going to get too stressed out about it as it was Easter and I'm going to be really strict this week and may even miss this weekends cheat out but will check with Boss man see if that will help to undo my hard work this weekend 

Trained today but was absolutely shattered, didnt drop the weight but found the workout really hard and didn't enjoy it that much but think it was due to the fact that I feel a bit crap about the cheat - my legs were like jelly and I only did leg extensions and calf raises so God knows why I found it so hard.

Hopefully after a few days of good eating I will find wednesdays work out more enjoyable...


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weds workout was workout B and I had to go by myself for the first time in years which was ok but was abit nervous, luckily the gym wasn't too busy and I pushed myself hard and only had to drop the weight on the last set of pull downs and leg curls so wasnt too worried about that. On the plus side I didn't need a spot on my left arm for bicep curls - I definitely felt the weight but could complete the sets by myself so that just shows that my left arm is getting stronger so hopefully will be the same as the right arm pretty soon..

Have been eating clean all week but I don't think the weigh in will be very good this weekend so I don't think I will have a cheat as I did overdo it last weekend, I'm not too worried as I'm not on a sprint but I am just annoyed with myself as progress has been so good and I feel like I've let myself down a tad so will probably be a bit peed off with saturdays weigh in result but it will be motivation to smash it next week and make sure I have lost the poundage by then


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok let me repeat myself.....DO NOT PUSH TO HARD!!!!!!! if you do i will drive down and kick Jays Ass.....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

In which case I will push myself to the limit just to see the cat fight  the weight won't have dropped this week but that is down to my unfortunate encounter with an easter egg don't worry I will try harder next week Boss...

P.S. answer my text or I'll drive up there and take Jenny out drinking hehe


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Im sure youre well aware gotta be careful on the diet when breast feeding. My missus has been for 7 months now and we have had a few 'discussions' on diet with that in mind.

Would be nice to see her as motivated as you are about the training though. Not too many discussions on that one as I know when to :whistling:


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

EssexMalRider said:


> Im sure youre well aware gotta be careful on the diet when breast feeding. My missus has been for 7 months now and we have had a few 'discussions' on diet with that in mind.
> 
> Would be nice to see her as motivated as you are about the training though. Not too many discussions on that one as I know when to :whistling:


This is why carly has Paul to help her with her nutrition


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah definitely have to be careful as you need the calories for the milk production but I haven't noticed a drop in my supply and I have Paul doing all my nutrition and training, he knows his stuff although think he struggles with getting me to go easy in the gym 

Is your missus dieting for a competition or just to get rid of the baby weight? Did she notice a drop in her supply when she started dieting?

I don't have a choice when it comes to motivation, I see my belly every morning and that is motivation enough plus I have the husband kicking my a$$ down the gym, only 10lbs to go till I'm back to my best weight then the muscle building can begin - this is the bit I'm looking forward too 

Husband - I have ordered the protein (thanks to Pauls quick replying on text  )


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> ok let me repeat myself.....DO NOT PUSH TO HARD!!!!!!! if you do i will drive down and kick Jays Ass.....


Mate you no how stubborn my misses is


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Fridays workout was a bit more enjoyable than Weds but I did have to go alone again as babysitting options were scarce and the gym was pretty packed which I hate. I did flunk out on the leg extensions but smashed a personal best on calf raises, felt I could've done another set on the side raises and rope pushdowns so I guess this is good as it means I am getting stronger..

Weigh in today - have added half a lb to my frame  I knew I wouldn't have lost any but I was hoping I wouldn't gain so am slightly disappointed but not too much as I know my eating wasn't perfect. Decided not to cheat this weekend and see what happens next Saturday after almost two weeks of eating well..

Here's to Mondays workout (workout B) ..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the gain could very well be your body adjusting to the new routine as you have not trained for such a long time, you will be having a cheat meal this weekend otherwise you will hit a wall midweek....trust me i am a short man


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

The gain is most definitely down to a not so good eating regime over the easter period  I will be very strict this week as I am disappointed I haven't lost any but I would say next wkend there will definitely be a loss..

But if you say have a cheat you are the boss and therefore I must obey  ooooh yummy!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you have to think long term not short term, you have just had a baby so do not be so hard on yourself ....that is what i am here for


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

On the excellent advice of Paul the husband and I had an epic cheat meal last night - mahooooosive burgers with bacon, cheese, fried egg and chips finished off with chocolate fudge brownie ice cream it was amazing so frickin delicious and definitely made up for the let down on the cheat last weekend!

I woke up this morning and didn't even want anything crap whereas last weekend I just wanted to eat **** to make up for the disappointment!

Was gutted not to be able to make DBs show on Saturday due to babysitting issues but the husband went so big congrats to the big man and to his lady for the class and overall win!

Will be venturing to the Portsmouth show on Sunday and I am very excited as will be my first BB show outing in over a year so looking forward to seeing a few faces and will no doubt get a huge kick of motivation for my next stage time 

Soooooo hit the gym straight after breakfast as hubby and I were tagteaming today due to no babysitting options. It was workout B today and once again the gym was pretty packed but I didnt get the **** this time just focused and got on with it. Found DB curls a bit easier on my left arm so think its definitely improving strength wise, I reckon a few more weeks and it'll be almost as strong as my right arm which is a big achievement considering I struggled to complete even 10 reps on the left arm without a spot just a few weeks ago.. Workout was good felt the weight on all the sets but didn't overdo it after being told off by the bossman..

Workout A on weds and am hoping to get down there with Jay...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Good work and nice to see you're so motivated,

Remember not to get disheartend, you can't change your f-ugly face or terrible personality but at least your body can look awesome  keep it up :thumb: :thumb :

See you Sunday :innocent: x

''first one is free the next goes in your mouth'' :rockon:


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

DB said:


> Good work and nice to see you're so motivated,
> 
> Remember not to get disheartend, you can't change your f-ugly face or terrible personality but at least your body can look awesome  keep it up :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> ...


That's a bit unfair carly has a brilliant personality 

"News flash I will never be one of you" :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

DB said:


> Remember not to get disheartend, *you can't change your f-ugly face or terrible personality but at least your body can look awesome*  keep it up :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> See you Sunday :innocent: x
> 
> ''first one is free the next goes in your mouth'' :rockon:


This is true.. I guess its a good job I'm so ****ing awesome in bed :innocent:

Osiiris - minus ten points for your retort and minus one ****ing million points for eating left over burgers from last night in front of me just now - FAIL..

'BRING ME A CHALLENGE, SOMEBODY!'


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Think your find that's me that makes you look good


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh my God hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hang on I just need to pick myself up off the floor from laughing.... hahahahahahahahaha

Need I say more? Virgin + 1


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

CharlieC25 said:


> Oh my God hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hang on I just need to pick myself up off the floor from laughing.... hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Need I say more? Virgin + 1


I'm very proud of my innocence unlike your self


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know what you mean.. I'm very proud of my achievements


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> 'BRING ME A CHALLENGE, SOMEBODY!'


OK get in a size 6 bikini 



Osiiris said:


> Think your find that its paul that makes you look good


he has a point


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> *OK get in a size 6 bikini *
> 
> he has a point


 I could on the bottom doesn't that count??

Yeah on the end of his finger thats about it


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

CharlieC25 said:


> I don't know what you mean.. I'm very proud of my achievements


Yeah right didn't you go to an all girls school


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Imguessing she is going to say I'm a cover story now  winning


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> I could on the bottom doesn't that count??


 really....reeeeaaalyy?? come on pinochinose....


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Will take great pleasure in seeing the misses try this incredible feet later


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not saying it would look good or that there wouldn't be serious camel toe going on but I could definitely get in it! 

You're not a cover story babe you just aren't as good as a woman


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

CharlieC25 said:


> I'm not saying it would look good or that there wouldn't be serious camel toe going on but I could definitely get in it!
> 
> You're not a cover story babe you just aren't as good as a woman


Oh dear trying to use the old crowd pleaser  think your find there are a few things that I can do that your girlfriend can't


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you can name one I will do you right now....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

The silence means I am safe for another day now best get ready to go and meet the girlfriend..


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Ha ha I dont think so not after I rinsed her earlier this morning I think she has had quite enough


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> I'm not saying it would look good or that there wouldn't be serious camel toe going on but I could definitely get in it!
> 
> You're not a cover story babe you just aren't as good as a woman


come on....i am trying to eat.....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah about that.. she called me and said you'd done her dog - I guess you forgot to turn on the lights...


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

No just like roll play  she said you weren't that adventurous


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

hehe reading back to earlier posts we both know that isn't true now stop doing my gfs dog and start on the washing up..


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh dear think we both no who will be doing the washing up... As for your gf she's boring rather stay with the camel toe queen


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

RIGHT ffs whats all this bollocks going on in here.............










Carly my lil punk you have proper got stuck into this and im SO proud of you. You have come back so soon after having your beautiful lil girl and are giving it your all. Can wait till your happy enough and comfortable enough to train together Barry and I can come down and we can leave the boys at home looking after the kids while we go to the gym then we can swap and maybe do lunch when they get back from there manly grrrrr bonding time. You live to dam far away or id be over all the time for cuddles and maybe to see you lol

Dont push yourself to hard babe you need to ease yourself back into it slowly as your body has been through alot. Nice to see some PBs in the gym though thats always good motivation.

I will have you know that bruger recipie was from the kitchen of Barry and Briar so we will take some credit for your cheat sucess. However you wont beat us having turkey and vege and then a whole Banoffee Pie, doughnuts, easter egg chocolate and sweets LOL

Was gutted to not see you last weekend and help me scream my lungs off when barry won however i think when the overall was announced i jumped up and grabbed your husband and probably screamed in his ear LOL 

Looking foward to seeing you this weekend though and looking fowrard to lots of cuddles with Sav, i may just steal her for a while  xx big loves babe and look forward to catching up xxxxx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ps there is your fecking love you whiney biatch :whistling:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh look who it is!  finally graced me with your presence I feel truly blessed! hehe

Thank you for the love it is appreciated and yes I have been working hard to rid myself of the fat cells. Once I am training a normal split then we can train together, at the moment I am doing an A & B workout which has been great to ease me back in, I'm starting to get a bit more comfortable with it now so I know my fitness levels are improving. I could never have done a normal split so soon after the birth so this has been ace even if I do want to jump in the gym and lift as heavy as I can  It'll all come but at the moment I am enjoying doing this slowly, I won't however, enjoy how slow the muscle will go on but thats my own fault for being natty haha

We can definitely sort out a regular training day for all 4 of us, maybe one saturday a month and then when Savannah is off the boob I can come up to you more and train at your gym - nice to mix it up!

That burger recipe wasn't from you guys it was a Jay special, he made it up himself as he doesn't like onions or anything tasty! Having said that he did compromise so they were fricking lovely.. But I don't think my stomach could stretch to eat all that sweet stuff! I feel sick after one easter egg haha

Don't worry about the husband he loves a bit of a grab 

Very excited about this weekend, got our tickets from Mr Blackman so should have some good seats again like last year, depending on how I feel will depend on whether we bring Brandon - he's very active and will be quite hard work especially with Savannah too so if I wake up and have loads of energy we'll bring him but if I've had a bad night with Sav then he will be going to Nanny and Grandads  looking forward to seeing you and your huge delts beefcake.. If Barry doesn't win I think he should walk around in your posing suit as punishment.... mu hahahahahaha xxxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok so may as well start off by admitting that I was so hungry today I finished off the ice cream that Jay bought me as part of the cheat on Sunday.. I can't say I have ever cheated like that when on a diet but hey a first time for everything I guess! I tried upping my water intake but it seems my hunger pangs are not down to thirst although I probably need to up the water even more. However, I felt stupidly guilty and so will not be cheating again although I feel like I should've done 45 mins cardio to cancel out the excess calories but as yet I am merely admiring the cross trainer from my comfy sofa after doing leg extensions tonight....

So did workout A tonight - totally wasn't up for it at all as have just felt rubbish today but then Jay managed to get a babysitter and he came with me, he didnt train he just helped me with my form and push that little bit harder..

I upped the weight on all exercises tonight as I had help from the husband and managed to maintain the PB on calves for all 3 sets so was pleased.. I could go heavier on calf raises but the weight of the pads on my shoulders makes me feel like someone is compressing my chest and I get a bit breathless - not sure if that is normal..

Anyway I am not hopeful about Saturdays weigh in as yesterday I was still 1.5lbs heavier from the cheat Sunday but maybe this will dissipate as the week goes on as long as Ben and Jerry don't get hold of me again that is....


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Good effort from the misses tonight... Slight laps in diet so won't be buying any ben and jerrys for a while 

Motivation since savannah berth to lose the weight is incredible considering this was some one only two years ago competed for the first time and did very well... Having had the body of a competitive figure girl it must have been very hard to put the weight on in child berth, it was not a very good pregnancy and I no carly struggled with thee weight on her all ready sore back...but every time she hits the gym she gives 100% that's why she will achieve her goals this year  winning


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stop beating yourself up....jesus woman how many times do i have to say it......this phase is to slowly get yourself back to it after having a baby.....sorry did i not say that loud enough *YOU JUST HAD A BLOODY BABY!!!!!*to be fair i am impressed you have stuck with the diet 90% of the time and the training......

i will be at heathrow on the 17th and 18th so hopefully we can meet up so i can train with Jay and i can kick your large ass....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to the husband for his lovely post  it was very difficult putting all the weight when pregnant and although it is coming off I am still 10lbs or so larger than I am used too and since I have no patience it is coming off too slowly for my liking hehe I want it off now but I guess I have to do it slowly since I just got another telling off from the Boss man hehe

Have stuck to the diet today and it was a super busy day but took all my meals with me so the lapse yesterday obviously kicked my butt today - training tmr and I'm actually looking forward to it so hopefully motivation is back on track 

Thanks Mr Pscarb - you know what I'm like though, just desperate to get the muscle on and parade around on stage again hehe


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

slowly, slowly catchy monkey miss  x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Howdy Miss Triceps - you know slowly is the most torture  hope your prep is going ok?

Sooooooooooooo weigh in day today - 120lbs BOOM 1.5lbs down on last week I thought that half tub of ice cream would stop any weight loss but there you go so felt nice and motivated today! Maybe the Ben & Jerrys helped?? (just putting it out there!  )

I found a piece of paper that I was using for my prep in 2009 where I recorded all measurements and weight and I was actually 115lbs so based on today I only have 5lbs to lose before I am back to the weight I was before I was pregnant with Brandon so I've almost lost that excess stone I put on before I got pregnant with Savannah - woo hoo

Trained workout B yesterday and Jay and I tagteamed it again due to no babysitting options but it was about 3pm so was nice and quiet and I didnt have to drop the weight on any sets which was good, I do enjoy it more when I go with the husband but when its quiet like that I can focus more on the mind-muscle connection..

Off to the Portsmouth show to see fatty boom boom (DB) in his ukbff show and am looking forward to catching up with everyone, I've been out of the game so long I've forgotten what people look like..

So here's to next week unless Boss man is going to change anything......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Told you so


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

So you agree Ben & Jerrys helps?  is the plan staying the same until I get to a certain weight?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes the plan stays the same until Brandon stop using your ass as a trampoline


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

So weekend has been and gone again, had burgers with bacon, cheese and egg again as our cheat as it was so good last week and we didn't fancy anything else. Jay got gluten free burgers from the butchers and we didnt have baps and I noticed that I wasn't half as bloated as I usually am after a cheat which was really good although I did feel sick after eating a whole bag of maltesers  so good!

Sunday we went to the UKBFF Portsmouth show to cheer on DB who picked up 2nd place, well done fatty! I say we went to the show but in fairness I barely saw any of the show as we took both our kids due to no babysitting options. Brandon was really well behaved but he is hard work and he got bored very quickly, I had to feed Savannah in the disabled toilets which is downstairs with no windows which wasnt a nice experience and so I left Jay there and took the kids home about 5ish. I wasa gutted as I have been looking forward to going for months but it has taught me that in future not to take the kids to a show and if we cant get a sitter then I can't go.

In a way I was slightly glad to be at home though as after my 2nd lot of almonds I got such a bad stomach ache. It was just below my sternum and I felt like doubling over, it lasted about an hour or so but was horrible and I went straight to bed as soon as I got the kids to sleep.

Thought nothing of it and had breakfast the next day and was fine and then had my almonds and within 20mins had such bad tummy ache that I had to go and lay down. I've started to have a funny tummy over the last few days and after my breakfast I get severe bloating but because the weight loss is working I've soldiered on but now Savannah has really bad eczema and I think it is diet related..

Anyway didnt train yesterday as was in really bad pain with the tummy and still dont feel great today so am waiting on a call from the docs right now and then will be speaking to Paul about what we can do with the diet, hopefully I can get back to gym on Weds..

Feel a bit demotivated as diet has been working so well but I hate getting stomach ache as it just stops me doing anything so just have to see what the doc says..


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

A little update

Haven't trained all week and I've not eaten a great deal as doc suggested my stomach pain was a gastrointestinal infection or whatever so on the advice of doc and Paul have changed diet in order to exclude milk and almonds. The new breakfast is nice but will take some experimenting to get the amount of water right, put far too much in today and it would've taken me all day to drink it  instead of almonds I had sunflower seeds and once again after eating I got the stomach pain - not sure what would cause that from the seeds?! After my chicken meal I was fine so bland seems to be the way forward for the moment..

Probably won't weigh in tmr as I haven't trained or eaten right all week so will hopefully have my stomach in normal working order by Monday so I can beast the gym. Trying not to get too demotivated but its hard as I find it hard to train if I feel sick - need to get the home gym back up to speed then I can train in there when I'm feeling under the weather instead of going to a packed gym..


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Been offline for a bit as had a few issues with a stomach bug and lost the motivation to be honest but got back in the gym on weds and it was a good session, two PBs on calves and tris so was happy considering my week off  diet has been harder to follow as I've been getting headaches which instantly seem to fade if I add some rice to my meals etc plus have literally been starving between meals and I'm eating 2hourly..

Luckily boss man came down to train with the husband on Weds so we chatted about a few different options and I feel more confident about the diet now so looking forward to the ping in my inbox  training tmr so hopefully am now back on track BOOM!


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Def been a hard week for you this week with kids exams and being I'll but you stuck to the diet well considering

But can see your looking more motivated for this week hopefully I can hit the gym with you tomorrow BOOM

Winning x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

So weigh in on Sat was 119lbs BOOM - although we had our cheat of kfc on friday night and on friday morning I was 118lbs so if we'd have left our cheat till Sat I'd have been 118 but I'm not worried as its still going down which is awesome.. Also had a roast at mamas and papas yesterday plus lots of yummy desserts and just devoured some maltesers 

Before I got pregnant with Brandon I was 115 so I am 4lbs away from what I was in 2007 if I can hit 112lbs before I start the mass building I reckon that would be a nice lean frame to start from and will be easier to gauge how much bad weight I put on..

Problem I am having at the moment is how hungry I am although I haven't been able to get to the shop yet to purchase the coconut Paul suggested instead of seeds so today I am ridiculously hungry again, going to try and get down there tmr and pick some up as headaches seem to accompany the hunger which makes me really grumpy and with a deadline for uni in 9 days I really dont need a headache to get in my way..

Once I've got all the diet food in stock tmr I'll be able to focus a bit more but as it stands I am happy with how things are going at the moment, I am a bit more relaxed now as I was really strict in the beginning and with me still breastfeeding Savannah I was getting demotivated. Like Paul says I am not prepping for a show so I don't need to keep being so hard on myself.

Have started combination feeding with Savannah as my milk doesnt seem to be satisfying her so hopefully once she starts getting a few more calories she might start sleeping through the night and I might return to my normal self as at the moment I can literally fall asleep standing up which is not like me at all 

Heres to next weeks weigh in and if I have dropped from 119 I will post pics from 6 weeks post birth and then pics that hubby will take on Sat to show progress


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just been doing some calculations with the husband and since Savannah was born 14 weeks ago I have lost 23lbs post labour and 39lbs pre labour WINNING


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Trained today as couldnt get a babysitter yesterday and because the husband had finished work early he came with me which was nice. Did workout B so wide grip pull downs, BB upright row, seated DB curls and lying leg curls. Pull downs give me the ar5e coz they hurt my arms but I dont feel any ache on the lats at all so I do struggle with making the mind-muscle connection when I can't feel them working....

Diet wise I haven't stuck to the plan this week. 1 because our smoothie maker has died a death so have been having eggs in the morning and 2 because I cant eat seeds as they seem to give me stomach ache. I cannot stand the coconut oil recommended by Boss man it tastes like Im putting lard in my mouth and I've also established that I dont like avocado - expensive day for buying food that I dont like!

Will probably train again tomorrow as then I can train Friday but it depends what the husband is doing workwise plus I have a uni deadline on the 1st and Im not getting much sleep at the moment so I'm abit stressed about that.. just want to try and stick to some sort of plan this week so I can take progress pics as I would like to see the difference for myself and I cant see it looking in the mirror..


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Just a recap our smoothy maker has died because carly put chicken in it and blended it to make homemade chicen nuggets that were well nice  diet has been hard because of the inconsitstancy in the food the fat meals seem to give you a stomach ache so boss man will have to come up with some ideas on that one  training was good today and as always when your in the gym you give 100% bicep curls were noticeably better today left arm has court up with the right

Considering everything that's going on at the minute/ exam died lines looking after two kids and putting up with me I think the transformation has been brilliant there is a noticeable difference in your figure and think you look great at the minute( browny points)

Hopefully the diet will be sorted this week so you can get back into a routine because I no that works for you 

Keep up the good work mrs b x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

exactly Jay.....plus i did say i eat the coconut oil but did not expect you to i thought you would cook the meat in it......will speak tomorrow you fussy cow...


----------



## poshbird (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello

Nice to see someone else who has been pregnant and is back into training.

I am currently 33 weeks pregnant and I have totally let my self go, with having a sweet craving throughout pregnancy.

I am wanting to get back into training and I know I am going to have to take it slow but how soon can you get back into the gym after giving birth?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Posh,

Thanks for dropping in - congratulations on your imminent arrival  I was the same with my second pregnancy I ate whatever I wanted which was mainly chocolate, belgian buns and burger king - yummy. I started training again after my 6 weeks post natal check up, they dont recommend starting any hard training regime before then. The main exercises to be doing during the first 6 weeks are the pelvic floor ones and just general toning exercises - you'll get a leaflet from the hospital but just go with how your body feels.

I am the most impatient person in the world but I have taken the exercise really slowly (begrudgingly) and it has paid off. I did go back to the gym just before my 6 week check and got dizzy spells as I trained too hard so after I started a much tamer routine I felt more comfortable and the results are proof that taking it easy can work.. The weight drops off in the first few weeks esp if you breastfeed but I have also kept my diet clean but again this was all after the 6 week check up until then I ate what I wanted as had just had a baby, your body doesnt need to be dieting after 9 months of pregnancy and a labour 

Good luck with the birth and feel free to ask any questions


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Posh,
> 
> Thanks for dropping in - congratulations on your imminent arrival  I was the same with my second pregnancy I ate whatever I wanted which was mainly chocolate, belgian buns and burger king - yummy. I started training again after my 6 weeks post natal check up, they dont recommend starting any hard training regime before then. The main exercises to be doing during the first 6 weeks are the pelvic floor ones and just general toning exercises - you'll get a leaflet from the hospital but just go with how your body feels.
> 
> ...


or in plain english "Paul was right and i was wrong"


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Soooooo been out of the game for just over two weeks due to a uni deadline, spent two weeks cramming as much study time in as I could which meant I didnt train or eat right, I missed most meals and ate crap which in turn has meant I have felt ****e for the past two weeks.

To make matters worse I have had my first time of the month since Sav was born and it has lasted a week and a half so the bloat has been unbelievable! Obviously due to that I have felt rubbish and questioned if I have it in me to do this. When I feel ill I don't train due to an anxiety issue which then makes me feel worse because I havent trained!

Anyway the uni deadline was met and I am now on my final module before the first year is completed! Despite not training or eating right I will be weighing myself tmr to see what the damage is.. I was 124lbs during the week but this could be due to the period - at least I hope so!

Trained workout A yesterday and hadnt lost any strength which is awesome although thats not true for side raises as I just about completed the reps whereas a few weeks ago I was thinking of upping the weight..

Diet wise was good yesterday although was very hungry but I am determined to hit 115lbs before starting the clean bulk. I have almost completed switching Savannah from breast to bottle and her weight gain has been noticeable! She has grown massively in the last two weeks when before she was dropping on her chart.. She is starting to sleep a little better but I am still not getting good sleep so after training yesterday I am proper shattered today.

I desperately want to start an off season so I feel like I'm working towards my goal rather than losing fat but I also know I need adequate rest to grow and currently Im not getting that which is not helping my patience! Anyway will check in tmr with the weight situation (keep ya fingers crossed for me  )


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weigh in this morning - results were 121.5lbs so not too bad I guess but was 119lbs two weeks ago so have put on 2.5lbs due to the two wks of non diet following! Took some progress pics this morning which only served to demotivate me so will not be posting them up. Have decided that I'm going to diet for the next two wks very strictly and my aim is that by the 25th of this month there will be a 5lb loss, if there is I will get Jay to take more pics and compare them to the 6wk post birth ones.. Based on what I see will depend on what I do next as if I'm honest I'm completely demotivated. I will stick to the diet and training for two solid weeks because I want to see if I can get close to the 115lbs target.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if there was no reason to the weight gain from 2 weeks ago then we would need to either change the plan or wire your trap shut.......BUT your Uni deadlines have to take priority we have plenty of time to make things right but trying to rush things and focus on to many priorities will lead to one thing and that is hitting a brick wall due to stress......add to all of this your first "decorators in" since Sav was born and there you have the full explanation for the bloat and weight gain......i will give you a call Monday whilst travelling 8hrs to fukcing cumbria


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah the holidaying taskmaster returns 

I know uni was a priority I'm just annoyed with myself as I could've stuck to the diet if I'd really tried I was just so hungry and with the decorators arriving for the first time and lasting two whole fcuking weeks I seriously craved chocolate. It was ridiculous so really I am only mad at myself  but I am looking forward to the call tmr where you will no doubt put me in my place! Excited.com


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

So after the weekend where I got my diet and training head on we headed off to the BNBF show in Bognor where our friend Sarah was competing for the first time. She looked great, really great shape and I said to Jay she'd won as soon as I saw the line up which she did! Great achievement for her and for her partner Mark who trains her.. Trained Tuesday instead of Monday as I went out with my mum and sister, it must've been a good session as my biceps and hamstrings are aching today! Kept the weight constant from last time although I did up the weight for 5 reps on the lat pull downs which was ok although I cant feel my lats so dont know if they have been worked or not 

Diet has been spot on and I've been walking my son to nursery which is mainly uphill for 20mins - am looking forward to the weigh in on Saturday as I wanna get as close as I can to 115lbs but have to ring the bossman on Saturday after the weigh in to discuss.. I wont be 115lbs this week but if I can get under 120lbs I will be happy.. BRING ON SATURDAY!


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Fair play to the misses for getting her head back in the game it's been a real tough two weeks

But think you will enjoy your off season diet and training more then you are at the minute

Can't wait to see what gains you make this year


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Had a rubbish nights sleep last night which was half my own fault as we had friends over for dinner. I was really good and whilst Jay cooked pork chops with roasties, yorkshires and veg plus choc cake for pudding I just had my usual chicken and veg and to be honest didnt even want the cake which is a revelation!! Anyway our friends didn't leave until 11:30pm and so I didnt get off to sleep until around 12:30am and Savannah woke at 4am 

So today I felt ROUGH - sooo tired literally my body felt so heavy I also had a few dizzy spells so I got abit anxious about going to the gym and therefore trained at home as didnt want to miss a session.

I would've just left it until tmr but I seem to put on weight the day after training, only about 0.5lb but the weigh in is on Saturday and I really want to have some good results this week.

Training at home actually wasn't as wasted as I thought, I had to change up the exercises a bit so lunges made a comeback and they definitely hit the spot plus did dips for the first time in a while and really felt the tris working plus a stretch on the front delts so hopefully it has done the job.

Am toying with the idea of throwing in some fasted cardio in the form of the stepper tmr morning to really try and make the most of this two weeks but based on today will see how I feel 

Weigh in on Saturday - fingers crossed it will be good as I have been very strict this week - 121.5lbs to beat!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Friday - OMG the ACHING!! My butt and legs were screaming from the lunges which was ace  generally ached all over which was nice esp as it was from a home workout..

Saturday - weigh in - 119lbs BOOM! 2.5lbs dropped in a week so am really pleased with that. Phoned bossman and the plan is to stay the same and try and get as close to 116lbs as I can by Saturday. The only real part of my physique that I'm bothered by is the lower tummy, specifically a pocket of fat under my belly button which is so hard to shift and prob wont go until I diet for competition but its definitely getting smaller 

Cheat this week is a planned fry up with my folks and family for fathers day but the Boss said that it isnt really a cheat being mainly fats and protein so has ORDERED me to eat a HUGE box of maltesers, obviously I protested but gotta do as I'm told if I want to drop that weight this week 

So from Saturday next week I could be hitting the mass gaining phase which I haven't done properly before so needless to say I can't wait to see what sort of results I'll get but I will have to try not to go to hard as I am still only getting 3-4 hours sleep a night and Sav was only born 16weeks ago but just to eat more and train harder will be great.

Until Monday for the last week of the A-B workout..


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Felt nice and bloated today after the cheat yesterday which was crap and woke up in a bad mood no doubt due to the crap nights sleep that I got etc so wasnt really in the mood to train today but went down and gave it my best as always. Weight was the same. The session was abit rushed to be honest as I wasnt in the mood for it all but at the same time didnt want to miss training. Hoping for a good weigh in this Saturday and may possibly train at home again on Weds as good some good doms from the last session..


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Trained at home again on Weds as got such great doms after the last session, it was good again but didnt ache as much afterwards apart from my front delts feel stretched today.

Will be training workout A today..

After being told not to weigh myself every day by the boss I've been doing as I'm told but had to be weighed today at the doctors and I'm not happy as I was 119.5lbs so unless I'm going to drop 2.5lbs overnight I am not going to make the 117lbs that I was willing to start my off season at.

Official weigh in is tmr so I won't grumble on here too much today but I am annoyed as I have worked really hard not to cheat, pushed it in the gym and after a great 2.5lbs loss last week I will be so annoyed if there is no loss or even a gain tmr.. The husband is going to be so happy that I'll be in a mood all day bet he cannot wait


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Note to stressed out misses: sav is only 16 weeks and your body hasn't recovered totally and with everything going on with uni and looking after the kids think you have done a great job to drop the baby weight 

I no you had a weight you wanted to get down to but your in good hands with Paul he has already taken you to a Brit finals  chin up spug and keep pushing like you have been in the gym xx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weigh in results on Saturday were 118.5lbs so half a pound drop. I was disappointed with this as I wanted as close to 115lbs as I could but the cheat I had on Sunday was a fry up and it resulted in a 2.5lb gain in one day so my body had to work to get rid of the water from that - I certainly wont be having a fry up again in a hurry.

Saturdays cheat was Jays home made special burgers with maltesers as dessert and today there was only a 1.5lb gain so def a better cheat..

Spoke to Paul saturday night to discuss the plan from now where we discovered that my obsession with the weight 115lbs was because that was my weight before I had both kiddies and since I want to build it is not necessary to try and attain that weight. Took some pics on Sat which are 19.5wks post labour and will post them up in a few months when I can compare them. BF according to our calipers is 12% which i'm happy with I just hate that it mainly accummulates on my tummy  soooooooo anyway the off season is officially ON! Will detail training as I go as I think this post is long enough


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok soooooooooo the off season was held up by the arrival of a sickness bug in our house which if I'm honest raelly affected my head. The social anxiety that I get is due to a fear of feeling ill in public so going to the gym wasnt a possibility. Anyway have started the diet now and it is LOADS of food I am definitely not hungry anymore! haha

Due to family commitments only started training tonight so did shoulders, chest and tris - it is my first off season gym attempt. I am following a increasing working sets plan so this week will be 6 working sets next week will be 8 then 10 then 12 then back to 6 for another rotation and then a rest week (by rest Paul means train Tues and Thurs but literally for the pump only).

If I'm honest although I really enjoyed the session tonight it took us exactly an hour to train, I reckon I can squeeze 8 working sets into an hour and 10 into just over an hour but not sure how I will have time to fit the 12 in although hopefully if its just for that week the babysitters wont mind 

Session was as follows - I did push hard but not too hard as was instructed not to fly in there and lift the heaviest I could in case I got injured so for once I did as I was told...

Shoulders:

Side raises - 3 sets - 8 to 10 reps @ 5kg dumbells

Quite pleased with that esp as it wont be long before I'll be able to up it to the 7.5kg, obviously not next week when I'm doing 8 working sets but def by the following rotation..

Military press - 3 sets - 8 to 10 reps @ 15kg

Not as pleased with that but 20kg was just a tad too much for the first sess..

Chest:

Incline press (smith) 3 sets of 8 to 10 reps @ 15kg

This was pants but I hate chest and I did struggle to get to 10

Pec deck 3 sets of 8 to 10 reps @ 15kg

Lets just say I hate chest and chest hates me 

Triceps:

Rope pull downs, 3 sets of 8 to 10 reps @ 23.5kg

Def think that will be going up next week or at least by the next rotation

Close grip pushdowns, 3 sets of 8 to 10 reps @ 23.5kg

Ended the session by doing 4 chin ups just to see how many I could do after smashing my upper body, I was actually quite pleased with that considering my lats are hidden, in fact I dont know if I have any? Has anyone ever seen them?? 

Non training day tmr so will be doing my cardio in the morning to the last episode of Desperates - finally feel like my head is back in the game... Good job coz I've def put on weight since that 118.5lbs weigh in so hoping it will drop off a bit due to the clean eating...


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Good session tonight could see you enjoyed this type of work out more then the old

One and as it's only three training days it's more manageable with getting baby sitters so hopefully we can train together most of the time... Really looking forward to seeing the gains your going to make this year and hopefully by the end of the year your be sporting delts of doom


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah will be nice training together again even though you do like to take your time getting the weights together and then try and oust me for a set so you can get another one in  hehe

Thanks for giving me the motivation to go, it is down to you that I went today so your support is appreciated and sorry I ate my cereal in your face but its about time I got you back xx


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Ha ha taking my time loading the bar for you.... Cheek 

That's cool I like it when we get to train together I can keep an eye on you make sure you don't skip the odd set  x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weigh in today - 121lbs. First week of the off season done (It wasnt a complete week as couldnt train monday or tues so have missed legs this week) and I'm still on my lady time so am quite pleased with that weight esp as the husband commented on how I was looking a bit leaner which is always good to hear 

Trained back, rear delts and biceps (didnt have time to do traps as had to pick Brandon up)

Back:

Lat pulldown, 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 35kg

Wasn't happy with that as I know I can do more but was trying to get the form right so this should increase next week

Straight arm pulldown, 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 27.5kg(1st set), 23.5kg (2nd and 3rd)

Then attempted chins and managed 4 - was actually quite chuffed with that after doing back  Jay could just about do one and that was only because I offered some incentive 

Rear delts:

Reverse pec dec, 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 15kg (did 8-10 horizontal grip then 8-10 vertical grip one after the other)

Thought the weight was a bit light but was supersetting so it was all I could manage

Face pulls, 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 36kg

Reckon I could go heavier but this will come...

Biceps (Had 10mins to do biceps so missed out traps)

Seated dumbell curls, 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 7.5kg PB

Was happy with this as although most of the exercises are PBS as I've never lifted properly before this was my favourite 

Left arm was a lot weaker than my right, I could've done 10kg with my right arm - there is no real difference in the size but there is definitely lack of strength in my left arm - hopefully that will improve over the next few weeks

Rope hammer curls, 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 18kg

Could've gone heavier I think but was good for a starting off point

Needless to say we were both shattered after the gym and I do ache a bit today but was a bit disappointed with my back workout so will def try harder next week..

Had a RUBBISH nights sleep last night as in 2 hours if that but still smashed out 30mins fasted cardio coz thats how I roll - BOOM! See ya Monday...


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Quality session with the misses really felt it the couple days after 

Think you need to remember you have only just started off season so weights will get heavier as you go but like Paul said risk of injury is high if you go in trying to lift heavy straigt away needless to say you gave 100% again and I was impressed with the weights and keeping good form... Really looking forward to next session on Monday


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good training Carly will be nice when you get a full weeks workout in without the excuses


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pipe down fatso at least I'm going 

Sooooo was doing a few calculations and discovered that my calipers are def WAY off stating 11.3% bf this week - even I was like WTF? So after speaking to Jay and Paul who both said 18-20% I am currently 121lbs so taking 18% as I have leaned out abit that makes a lean mass of 99.22lbs so if I can keep the bodyfat at 18% (may not happen but this is just an aim) then by getting to around 132lbs this would equate to around 108.24lbs of lean mass..

I competed in 2009 at 105lbs but could've prob lost another 5lbs so if I come in shredded at 108lbs then this should definitely be a massive improvement on my 2009 outing..

This is just an aim and would be a big ask in just a years off season but if you don't aim then you are just randomly shooting


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bit of a mish mash start to the week - it was the year anniversary of the day we lost my dear nan on Tuesday and so we had a family day out to Peppa Pig World with my sister, her fiance and their little girl plus my mum and our lot which was lovely. Jay cooked all our meals and we took it in a cool box and the only thing I had in addition was an ice cream, we didnt get back until late so was unable to go to the gym and Tuesday was the anniversary so was out all day with my mum and my sister. It was a really tough day.

So today was legs day but because I missed shoulders, chest and tris on Monday we did shoulders at the start of the workout so now have only missed chest and tris which isnt as bad  (Cue some sarcastic remark from the Boss....)

Workout was as follows:

Shoulders:

Side raises - 4 sets of 8-10reps (1sets @5kg dumbells, 2nd and 3rd set @ 7.5kg, 4th set @7.5kg (4 reps) and 5kg (remaining 6 reps)

Dumbell press - 4 sets of 8-10 reps (1set @5kg dumbells, 2nd and 3rd set @ 7.5kg, 4th set @ 10kg (4 reps)(PB - Can I get a whoop whoop) and 7.5kg (remaining 6 reps)

Legs:

Did quads first and then realised I should've done hamstrings so my bad...

Box squats - 4 sets of 8-10 reps (1set @20kg, 2set @30kg, 3rd set @40kg, 4th set @50kg)

Leg extensions - 4 sets of 8-10 reps (1 set @30kg remaining sets 35kg)

Lying leg curls - 4 sets of 8-10 reps (all sets @ 30kg)

Lunges in the car park 4 sets with 2.5kg dumbells (This was after the husband went out ready to do it with no weight  )

Calf raises - 8 working sets 8-10reps (1set 40kg, 2nd 45kg, 3rd 50kg remaining sets 55kg)

I struggle with the calf raise machine as it hurts my shoulders more than my calves but the leg press machine was taken.....

Good leg day - definitely feel smashed now and cant wait for my bed


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sooooooo after Weds legs session I had SERIOUS DOMS :thumbup1: still do actually! So it was obviously an awesome sess haha

Today was back, rear delts, traps and biceps but again ran out of time at the end so missed out traps..

Looked in the mirror last night and could actually see my top two abs - what was interesting was that this was AT NIGHT - I never look lean at night and although there was a little bloat it is nothing compared to before so I am obviously dropping some bad weight just hope I am building a bit too!

Back:

Did 3 warm up sets on the lat pull down then went straight into chins..

3 sets of 8 reps - 1st two sets I got to 7 but final set I managed 8 - cant wait till I need to add weight as although I find them soooo hard to do I love doing them 

Seated low pulley rows - 3 sets of 8-10reps @30kg

Then used a very wierd machine that mimics the movement of bent over rows - anyway used a 5kg plate and that was enough so I'm guessing it really isolates something as my lower back was saying NOOOOOOOO! :lol:

Rear delts:

Reverse pec dec, 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ 15kg (did 8-10 horizontal grip then 8-10 vertical grip one after the other)

Wanted to try and up the weight this week but due to doing 4 sets instead of 3 i just couldnt

Face pulls, 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ 36kg

Did it on the lat pull down machine tonight instead of cables so was abit harder

Biceps

Seated dumbell curls, 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ 7.5kg

Definitely felt it doing 4 sets instead of 3, even my right arm struggled with the very last 2 reps of the last set but overall def gaining strength

Rope hammer curls, 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ ([email protected], [email protected], [email protected] *(PB - BOOM)* for 6 reps then 20kg for the remaining reps)

Felt good after the session but am now suffering a bit with middle back pain but only on my right side so am glad its the weekend for some rest..

Eating has been good now since my head has been back in the game so just want to smash out the next 6 months as Im desperate to get on stage again with noticeable improvements.

Jay said he cannot believe the change in my physique in 2 weeks so I am hoping that the muscle gain will be good.

I'd love to do the Portsmouth show next year but I think I may aim for a late qualifier to maximise the muscle gaining potential - that said, if I do gain enough in 6 months to be in top 3 contention then I will be on it like a car bonnet :thumb:


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah great session today worked hard again and really enjoyed our time in there, really great to train together find myself pushing harder then ever prob because the wifes calling me a pussy!!!! 

Massive change in your physique over the last few weeks think now your on an off season and eating more food you are less likely to cheat because your not hungry this is showing in your body compersition much leaner... Great diet Paul !!!

Think with a full off season hitting it like you are you are going to be a real good contender at your next chosen show can't wait to see you up there again  BOOM


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weigh in on Saturday was 120lbs - am not as bloated and am leaning out, can see my top 4 abs which is nice as they've been absent for a while now! Refeed was on Sunday as we were having dinner with Baz and Bri which was lush - roast chicken, all the trimmings and Briars AMAZING oreo and white chocolate cheesecake - delicious!

Had a great time catching up and then headed home where I ate a bag of dolly mixtures, maltesers and started some haribo :thumbup1:

I weighed again on Monday just to see what changing my cheats had done to my weight and I'd only put on 1lb! Result - at least now I am starting to work out which foods work for me and which don't..

So training this week is 10 working sets....

Shoulders:

Seated Side raises - 4 sets - 8 to 10 reps @ 5kg dumbells

Shoulder press machine with independent arms - 3 sets - 8 to 10 reps - 2.5KG (this machine is a beast, I will find out from Mark the proper name but its haaaaard)

Seated DB front raises - 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 5kg dumbells

Wasn't really feeling it today which was a shame but still a fairly good session..

Chest:

Incline press (smith) 3 sets of 8 to 10 reps @ 15kg

Pec deck 4 sets of 8 to 10 reps @ 15kg

Dips - 3 sets

Still hate chest....

Triceps:

Rope pull downs, 4 sets of 8 to 10 reps @ 27kg PB WHOOP!

Reverse grip pushdowns, 3 sets of 8 to 10 reps @ 27kg

Could've gone heavier here but ran out of sets :lol:

Dips - 3 sets of 8-10 reps - Should've added a bit of weight here too but we were again racing to get out of the gym to pick up Brandon

Ok session, wasnt feeling it at all but still tried - 90% so must get my head back in it for Weds - legs....

No DOMS either so I either didnt train hard enough or I didnt train hard enough :cursing:

Got my final uni deadline coming up - 2 weeks or so to go so I can tell my mind is elsewhere at the moment plus I'm having really disturbed sleep which is driving me crazy!

Oh and on another note Jay bought some body fat scales that apparently scan your body etc (blah blah boll0 cks!) anyway the calipers say I'm 11.3%, these scales say I'm 28% and the boss reckons between 18-20%.... lets hope the coach is right coz if the scales are I might cry...


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Today would've been my nans 70th birthday so was feeling quite sombre all day and after going to the crematorium with my mum and sister I was NOT in the mood to train legs... however, thinking about my PWO meal gave me the motivation to get down the gym..

10 working sets this week..

Hamstrings

Lying leg curl, 4 sets of 8-10 reps (1st [email protected] remaining sets @ 35kg PB BOOM)

Lunges 3 sets of 10 reps per leg with 2.5kg dumbells although will def be upping it to 5kg next week..

Standing leg curls, 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 17.5kg first two sets, 20kg for the last set

Calves

Standing calf raises - 5 sets of 8-10 reps @ 50kg, 55kg, 60kg, 65kg, 70kg PBs ALL OVER THE PLACE - I could def go heavier but the weight kills my shoulders!

Calf raises on the leg press - 5 sets of 8-10 reps @ 160kg *PB* favourite PB of the night esp as I could've gone heavier.

Only problem with the leg press is that the weight pushes the small of my back into the seat and it hurts way before my legs do..

Quads

Box squats - 4 sets of 8-10 reps @50kg wasnt comfy upping the weight this week

Leg extensions - 3 sets of 8-10 reps

Then had to leave as we were 15 mins late getting back for Brandon so am 3 sets on quads in deficit.. 

Good session - hoping for DOMS tmr


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> lets hope the coach is right coz if the scales are I might cry...


i am always right.......


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> dinner with Baz and Bri which was lush - roast chicken, all the trimmings and Briars AMAZING oreo and white chocolate cheesecake - delicious! ..


Was nice catching up with you both and demolishing some food YUMMY

Just had a catch up on your journal and all seems to be going well babe

Your looking really good and im so proud of you, always here if you need me remember

Cant wait to see how you get on over the next few months xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks babe - its going well, I'm weak as a kitten but hey I'll get there. I've waited since 2009 to start an off season and I just want to start seeing the muscle go on up top 

So today was back, rear delts, traps and biceps but once again missed out traps as just didnt have the time to do them..

Back:

Wide grip pull downs, 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ 1st and 2nd and 3rd sets 35, 40 & 40 kg then last set 45kg assisted PB 

Close grip pull downs, 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 40kg I've never done these before so I cant really take the PB for that hehe

Bent over dumbell rows, 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 10kg, 12.5kg and last set 15kg PB 

Rear delts

Same as last week with the supersetting

Biceps

Seated DB curls, 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ 7.5kg then for the last set did 10kg slightly assisted (hehe) PB

Hammer curls, 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 7.5kg

Concentration curls, 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 5kg - could've gone heavier but my arms and hands (didnt wear gloves) were shot..

Soooooo a good session with some good progression, hopefully in a few weeks time I'll be lifting the weights that I think I should be and hoping to get some size up top - 3 weeks in and all is well so far. I am making some changes but will update in a few weeks once my direction is sorted..


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weigh in was 121lbs this weekend but the crimson wave is only a week and a half away so I'm pretty sure that is all water 

Good cheat saturday as had a bbq at my folks with chocolate cake yummy and then sweets lots of sweets hehe

Onto 12 working sets this week and def felt it:

Shoulders, chest and tris

Shoulders:

Side raises - 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ 5, 5, 7.5, 7.5kg

Shoulder press - 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ 10, 20, 25, 25kg PB BOOM

front raises - 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ 5, 7.5, 5, 7.5kg alternated between seated and standing

Chest:

Incline press - 4 sets of 8-10 reps

Pec dec - 4 sets of 8 -10 reps

flat bench - 4 sets of 8-10 reps

cant rememeber the weight but it wasnt that much 25kg ish..

Tris:

Rope pull downs - 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ 20, 27.5, 32 PB, 27.5kg

Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ 27.5, 32, 36 PB, 27.5kg

Bench dips - 4 sets of 8-12 reps no weight

Omg fcuked is the only word for it - monstrous session and am really feeling it today I can barely keep my eyes open and hold myself up I am sooooo tired!

Legs tmr BOOM


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Trained legs today as hubby had a long hard day at work on Weds so decided to train today..

Such a hard session it was so hot in the gym!

12 working sets this week - am thoroughly looking forward to dropping it back to 6 next week!

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl - 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ 30kg 1st set, remaining sets 35kg

Lunges - 4 sets of 8-10 reps with 5kg dumbells PB

Standing leg curls - 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ 20kg could've gone heavier but was frickin burning haha

Calves

Calf raises on the leg press - 6 sets of 10-15 reps @ 160kg and 200kg BOOM PB 

standing calf raises - 6 sets of 8-10 reps @ 65kg

Quads

Box squats - 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ 50kg

Leg extensions - 4 sets of 8-10 reps @ 30kg PB

Ran out of time so had to miss the last 4 sets of quads, we just cant fit it all in with the childcare..

Diet has been good but am def craving chocolate - bring on the refeed on saturday - maltesers your time will come


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Mental leg session today 12 working sets really is tuff specially when it is a million dagrees in the gym

Lunges out side were a good shout by the misses but it is slightly up hill 

Massive effort today to get it all in and both worked real hard looking forward to back bi and rear delts next session bring on the chins

Ps the maltesers fetish has got to be unhealthy


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weigh in Saturday was 123lbs but this is due to water as it is coming up to my lady time 

Cheat was ok this week but we had alot on so it was a bit rushed..

Back to 6 working sets today which was nice as both Jay and I were shattered last week from doing 12.

Shoulders, chest and tris

Shoulders:

Side raises - 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 7.5kg

Shoulder press - 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 20, 25, 30kg PB BOOM!!

Chest:

Incline press - 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 20kg

Pec dec - 3 sets of 8 -10 reps @15kg

Tris:

Rope pull downs - 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 20, 27.5, 32 PB, 27.5kg

Wide grip pull downs - 3 sets of 8-10 reps @ 27.5, 32, 36 PB, 27.5kg

Gym was packed and boiling so felt tired even though it was a much easier session than last week.

Booked our hotel for the UKBFF finals in October - am really excited as will be our first weekend away from Brandon and Savannah since she arrived which means sleeeeeeeep yippee!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Booked our hotel for the UKBFF finals in October - am really excited as will be our first weekend away from Brandon and Savannah since she arrived which means sleeeeeeeep yippee!


your going away with your hubby for the first time in MONTHS for some alone time with no kids and all you can think about is SLEEP......

carly.... tut tut


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yup I'm so excited! Uninterrupted sleep for the first time in over a year its gonna be awesome


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok so I mentioned some changes a week or so back and that basically comes in the form of Kimberley Anne Jones. I will be working with Kim for the next year on my mission to gain some size and make an impact the next time I hit the stage.

Before I detail my meeting with Kim I would like to say a massive thank you to Pscarb for all of his help, advice and guidance since we met in 2009. He started as my coach but fast became a firm friend and got me into the shape of my life for my first ever qualifier in '09. He also helped me to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight within 8 wks of having my little girl. If I hadn't of met Paul I wouldn't be where I am now with my current bodybuilding goals so I would like to say thank you and I know you are going to follow my progress as I will be with yours - cheers fatty 

Sooooo I met with the lovely Kim yesterday, it was a great meeting and I am really looking forward to the next 12 months. We are going to be meeting on an 8 weekly basis with program changes at each visit. There is no show in mind as of yet basically so as not to put pressure on myself with the kids, uni etc I explained to Kim that I don't want to compete again until I can make an impact whether that takes one, two or seven years (although I hope not 7 years) hehe I need to focus on building that Xshape so that is my goal 

First training session is Tuesday (could've been today but Jay was working and the gym shuts at 2pm) which happens to be quads and core


----------

